
SpaceX wants to launch 30k more satellites - pseudolus
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2019-10-15/spacex-30000-starlink-satellites
======
Sami_Lehtinen
Dupe -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21261230](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21261230)

